# what books do I need



## LakersFreak (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey everyone I'm taking the PE this month, geotech depth, in CA. Was wondering what books I should take with me. I have the CERM, all the 6 min sol., and ASD Steel manual. What other book or references do I need???? enviro dictionary? higheay design??? I don't know what I need. Can someone list the books for me please. THANKS


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 3, 2007)

LakersFreak said:


> Hey everyone I'm taking the PE this month, geotech depth, in CA. Was wondering what books I should take with me. I have the CERM, all the 6 min sol., and ASD Steel manual. What other book or references do I need???? enviro dictionary? higheay design??? I don't know what I need. Can someone list the books for me please. THANKS


Lakersfreak,

See the thread below. I listed out everything I brought with me to the test (Transpo). My strategy was to have a a Morning Crate (my discipline specific binders, conversion book), a Transpo Crate (Transpo &amp; structural probably have the most standards or reference books), and a General Crate (my other books - at least one per discipline - geotech, enviromental, water, structural, and other books I didn't think I would need too often).

I know you are taking geotech, but thought this might help you with seeing how I set up and approached the transpo exam.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3643

Let me know if I can help.

-Ray


----------

